# He puts soda in his weed....? ridiculous. seriously.



## DaddyLove (Apr 18, 2009)

I heard from a friend that he puts grape soda in his plants. I'm not even a grower (yet) and I was like, what the hell are you doing? You know you can kill the plant like that. But he doesn't believe me. He thinks it makes it taste like "grapes". I was just :hitchair: :rofl: :doh: what is wrong with you man? And I asked him how tall his plants were. He said about 6 inches in one month.
:doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh:
So I sent him the Cannabis grow bible, by greg green. and he still doent believe what I'm saying. So I'm posting on here and showing him the replies by the cannabis growing community. Please tell him what's up. 

LOL


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 18, 2009)

is this crazy idea a joke ? is the grape juice diluted ? definatly different if true ! WHY ? TASTES like grapes ! why not put grape juice in the bong ? mind over matter ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2009)

The only thing that does is give the plant suger. It aint gonna uptake the grape taste. Kinda like Molases


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 18, 2009)

Carbonated drinks are definitely not good for the root zone.


----------



## naturalhi (Apr 18, 2009)

Cowboy, that's the first thing I thought of when I read that. But I have heard of this before, the soda also releases a bit of Co2.


----------



## DaddyLove (Apr 18, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> is this crazy idea a joke ? is the grape juice diluted ? definatly different if true ! WHY ? TASTES like grapes ! why not put grape juice in the bong ? mind over matter ?



This is exactly what I'm saying.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 18, 2009)

The only thing this will do is add simple sugars and attract bugs to your soil. It will in NO WAY affect the taste of his buds. By using soda it will more than likely harm your roots, carbonated water and roots do not play well together. If he's looking for a fruity tasting bud then he needs to buy some good genetics of Papaya, Strawberry Cough, Blue Berry, Mango ect... Also carbonated water is not the way to get oxygen to your roots, he needs to have a good draining soil mix and let them dry out before watering. This allows for oxygen to reach the root zone...take care..


----------



## Mr.Mystic (Apr 18, 2009)

Way back in the day,I knew people that sprayed coca cola on their plants,I have also heard about adding soda to indoor plants or it just may be for cut flowers,to prolong their life in water and I also think it is for the sugar.
I have misted pot (after it is picked) with a spray of menthol and that works well if you want the taste of menthol.I got the menthol,in solid form,you dissolve it in water,from a drugstore, that was about 30 years ago though.
I'll bet ants would love that grape juice,all that sugar


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Apr 18, 2009)

> is this crazy idea a joke ? is the grape juice diluted ? definatly different if true ! WHY ? TASTES like grapes ! why not put grape juice in the bong ? mind over matter ?



I'm with "purple"hazes,  BUT maybe it was grapesoda on hookieWeed medium  Jimi was talking about!!  Sorry guys, one of those daze- "GROW" Be STRONG!


----------



## JBonez (Apr 18, 2009)

Soda adds no benefit to growing pot.

Im really getting tired of hearing about all the crap people are loading plants down with, when they need to worry about getting their environment in check.

tell your boy to up the dosage, kill his plants and learn the hard way, i bet he wont do it again.

wow.... Is he 13? maybe he should try some juicy juice.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2009)

So,,if I feed my girl Coors Lite (DWC)  It will taste like beer. Shut tha hell up with this **** will ya....................Yur killen me.:ignore:


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 18, 2009)

I like to water my plants with straight Whiskey.  Someone told me that I would get drunk and stoned.


----------



## Vegs (Apr 18, 2009)

> maybe he should try some juicy juice.



Priceless


----------



## DaddyLove (Apr 18, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I like to water my plants with straight Whiskey.  Someone told me that I would get drunk and stoned.



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
I will never forget this!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 18, 2009)

Only flavor you can really add is Mint. Drop some mint leaves up in you bag. 

MMM. Menthol NL was always my fav. Followed up by a Newport, 6 mint juleps, and a good teeth brushin. Breath stay fresh for a year.


----------



## astrobud (Apr 19, 2009)

we all know water is overrated, orange crush works for me:woohoo: 
:**:


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 19, 2009)

Ill never understand some people.  Anybody with even half of a brain should know you dont water plants with grape soda.  Its common sense, you dont need to be smart to realize that is a bad idea.  

And you know that kid is probably telling everyone he knows that it really works and pretty soon all his friends will be doing it too.  Im glad the you had enough sense Daddylove not to listen to him


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2009)

I bet the KID rolls up leaves from a Male plant.,. after he feeds it Grape Soda that is.


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 19, 2009)

Over the years I have seen several things like this, such as peeing in soil on plants, cutting off all fan leaves etc... etc...

The best thing I have found to do is just let them be dumb, its a waste of effort trying to get them to see things your way... I just make sure I dont smoke thier b grade pot....


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 19, 2009)

I have seen it all here, nothing suprises me anymore, mgfcom has made me numb to the ignorant here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Over the years I have seen several things like this, such as peeing in soil on plants, cutting off all fan leaves etc... etc...
> 
> The best thing I have found to do is just let them be dumb, its a waste of effort trying to get them to see things your way... I just make sure I dont smoke thier b grade pot....


 
The problem with that is,,they let thier Dumbness leak out to other PPL,,that soon become Dumb as they are. 
We already have Stupid,, which cant be fixed,,but Dumb,,, ya still have a chance fix. Not often mind ya,,but it can be done. My Wife said she fixed me.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I have seen it all here, nothing suprises me anymore, mgfcom has made me numb to the ignorant here.



You crack me up *BuddyLuv  *:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 19, 2009)

I know cowboy, everytime the ole lady calls me dumb I remind her that she married me so who is the dumb one.


----------



## cubby (Apr 19, 2009)

Sometimes people do things that are just so stupid the only thing you can do is chuckle, shake your head , and walk away. You have to recocognise the depths of some peoples stupidity is such that they've gone over the edge and there's no bringing them back.


----------



## Friend-of-a-friend (Apr 19, 2009)

This reminds me of my silly friend. I was tired of him coming over and bumming smoke off of me, so I built him his own growbox for x-mas (450$) and gave him 2 clones. I grow in dirt, and recommended he do the same for his first couple, but I go over two days later and he has the clones in shodilly constructed hydro buckets. I told him he should stick with dirt first, as it is more forgiving, but he was insistent. The next time I went over he had nearly killed both clones thanks to a feeding regimen of gatorade and superthrive. I just threw my hands up and left in disgust. Now the grow box I built him sits unused at his house as he sits here bummin weed off of me.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 19, 2009)

The only thing grape soda works on is DP WW stems of the male plant.  The DP WW stems, being abnormally high in THC content, bring the grape soda up the hollow stem thereby flavoring the trichs.


----------



## DaddyLove (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the input yall.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey Daddylove,,,,,I wish I still had all the poster's and magazine I had of Bruce Lee's. Not to mention how many times I cracked my elbow with Nunchucks. That **** hurts. Me and my buddies would go see a Bruce Lee movie ,,and kick each others *** all over the yard. We become Ninjas just by watching his movies.:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## DaddyLove (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah Lee's great man, I loved return of the dragon.


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 19, 2009)

WOW people have some WEIRD WILD iimaginations, people like ur friend makes everyone else doin it right look bad lol, plus if u out some scope mouthwash(a lilbit)at the bottom of ur bong, WOW lol just try it,just a lil.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2009)

Fist Of Fury and Enter The Dragon :hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 19, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> The only thing grape soda works on is DP WW stems of the male plant. The DP WW stems, being abnormally high in THC content, bring the grape soda up the hollow stem thereby flavoring the trichs.


Only if you trim all the fan leaves off first. This will keep the plant from getting too big and sucking up too much soda.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 19, 2009)

What you people are overlooking here is the *fact* that stupidity is contagious, and highly contagious at that. Fortunately there is hope, through sarcasm, cynicism, and down right dislike of most people we can help prevent this epidemic.

Tell your boy he is 100% correct, ignore the grow guides, ignore the advice from more experienced growers, feed that plant grape soda and it will taste like grapes, that's how growing works. Roots love carbonation, oxygen is for suckers. Bugs hate sticky messes collecting on the top of soil, if he gets bugs tell him to eat them, they'll be so covered in THC from climbing on the plants he will get seriously HIGH. I bet your buddy wants to sell pot, tell him that if his stuff tastes like grape soda he will make scarface look like a chump, everyone will want his grape soda weed. High times might even do an article about him and how he single handedly realized that pouring crap in dirt will make pot taste awesome. I'm so jealous right now, I wish I would have thought of this, I wonder if cool aid will work, I know I got some of that...


----------



## DaddyLove (Apr 19, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> What you people are overlooking here is the *fact* that stupidity is contagious, and highly contagious at that. Fortunately there is hope, through sarcasm, cynicism, and down right dislike of most people we can help prevent this epidemic.
> 
> Tell your boy he is 100% correct, ignore the grow guides, ignore the advice from more experienced growers, feed that plant grape soda and it will taste like grapes, that's how growing works. Roots love carbonation, oxygen is for suckers. _*Bugs hate sticky messes collecting on the top of soil, if he gets bugs tell him to eat them, they'll be so covered in THC from climbing on the plants he will get seriously HIGH.*_ I bet your buddy wants to sell pot, tell him that if his stuff tastes like grape soda he will make scarface look like a chump, everyone will want his grape soda weed. High times might even do an article about him and how he single handedly realized that pouring crap in dirt will make pot taste awesome. I'm so jealous right now, I wish I would have thought of this, I wonder if cool aid will work, I know I got some of that...




You just make me laugh like I'm high!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 20, 2009)

DaddyLove said:
			
		

> You just make me laugh like I'm high!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
most of us are


----------



## DaddyLove (Apr 20, 2009)

Tell him to eat the bugs! thats the most ridiculously funny thing ive heard lately.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 20, 2009)

all I can think about is Eddie Murphy talkin about "grape drink" ..
In another thread about adding kool-aid to their soil.. for flavor.. I think it was Hick that said..."If that were the case..then my weed would taste like worm ****" haaha... goodtimes.. seriously though.. I bury crack rocks in my soil... It's like a roller coaster ride thru compton


----------



## Newbud (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *DaddyLove*
_You just make me laugh like I'm high!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   _





			
				BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> most of us are


 
:ccc:  Yup


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2009)

Seems the Forum is getting a little weird lately. I feel like It's been taken over by a bunch of Kids. I never seen so much dumb *** **** on this forum at one time.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 20, 2009)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Carbonated drinks are definitely not good for the root zone.


 
Neither is sugar for the whole plant.


----------



## DaddyLove (Apr 29, 2009)

So how can you give extra sugar to the fan leaves during vegitation?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 29, 2009)

DaddyLove said:
			
		

> So how can you give extra sugar to the fan leaves during vegitation?



 
The fan leaves do not need extra sugar during veg.  If you want to give your plants more carbs during flowering, there are products for that that are put into the water.


----------



## Hick (Apr 29, 2009)

.. wasn't it "The Archies".. "_ewwwwwwe.. Sugar  sugar_"


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 29, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> .. wasn't it "The Archies".. "_ewwwwwwe.. Sugar sugar_"


 Ohhhh honey honey....


----------



## Mr.Mystic (Apr 29, 2009)

It's just one of those old wives tales,not to be taken seriously.It does nothing.
A comment like that really doesn't need all these postings unless you are really that gullible.
I just write it off as a beginner doing something he/she heard about but has no idea what they are doing.I know I've tried some silly things when growing,when I didn't know any better. 
So it's silly and doesn't work.
The End!


----------

